# Do I need planning permission to cover red brick with render??



## micar (16 Jun 2013)

Hi

My house is being externally insulated in the next few weeks. 

The house has 1 bay window on the ground level. Under this there is red brick. 
There is also red brick around the front door. 

The rest of the house is pebble dashed. 

The company doing the insulation say that there is no need to put on brick slips to match what is there at the moment. They are just going to put a render all over. It's a little bit cheaper. 

The house is a semi d and all the houses on the street are the same. So it would look out of place without it. 

Do i need to get planning permission it I am covering over the red brick over and not putting on red brick slips?


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jun 2013)

Phone your local planning section, they will advise ,and put your mind at rest.

I don,t see an issue .


----------



## threebedsemi (17 Jun 2013)

Ask the company if they are willing to give you written confirmation that there is no planning issue, and see if they are as confident.

There is an exemption in the planning acts for external works provided that the alterations do make the appearance of the building incongruous with its surroundings. It is a rarely used exemption, mainly because no one really knows what it means.

It sounds like your work may not fall under this exemption in any case. My advice is to take a couple of photographs of your exterior and the neighbourhood and arrange a meeting with the Local Authority planner to get their input.

It is possible to request a Section 47 Declaration from them as to whether or not your proposed works require planning permission and you can discuss this option with the Planner as well.

If you don’t receive anything in writing stating that your works are exempt, you can bet that it will be raised if you ever intend to sell on the house.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

